

Offer HN: I will work for free tomorrow in Berlin - mehmeta

I'm currently in Berlin, visiting here as part of my Europe trip. I remember how much this post (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3216323) came across as an excellent way of meeting with people in the startup scene, so I'm offering the same with identical terms.<p>Tomorrow I'll do anything for any Berlin startup that would have me. I'm an all around developer with a front-end focus, have been mostly working with JavaScript/CoffeeScript/Python/MySQL. I built the online map builder Mashupforge (http://mashupforge.com) so I'm particularly interested in online mapping.<p>Even if you don't have anything for me to do, I'd love to meet up for half an hour and chat about startups/Berlin over coffee/beer.<p>Send me an email! mehmet at mashupforge dot com
======
timgluz
How does your experiment go/went? I really like this idea, it may give better
overview of local startups without waiting until their HR machine is rolling &
it's rolling super slowly here - It's my 3rd week here and i'll get final
answers beginning of next week. I'm just thinking, should i post new HN topic
: "i'll develop for curry-wurst&beer until i got final answers " or just build
new web-app, called "CouchCoding".

------
APuschilov
Best of luck! Maybe you should post into the Berlin Startups group on
Facebook, too (<https://www.facebook.com/groups/159595270791268/>). It's
pretty active.

~~~
mehmeta
Thank you! Wow, looks like it has 2.5k+ members.

------
fab1an
Sent you an email and would gladly have you over for lunch tomorrow. Our focus
is _weirdly_ related to "online mapping", (<http://eyequant.com>), happy to
chat more tomorrow.

